# It's been a while.



## JBrainard (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey all, haven't posted in a while. Life's been crazy and devoid of martial arts lately  If you wan't, you can check out some of my crazy ramblings at adventure-mystery-life.blogspot.com.
Anyway, my son and I just took our first Wushu classes this weekend! So, I'm hoping that I will be in the spirit to be active on the forums again.
Peace be with you all,
John


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome Back! And Congrats on starting Wu Shu!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back and sit down and stay a while


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back. 

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome Back!


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 15, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Hey all, haven't posted in a while. Life's been crazy and devoid of martial arts lately  If you wan't, you can check out some of my crazy ramblings at adventure-mystery-life.blogspot.com.
> Anyway, my son and I just took our first Wushu classes this weekend! So, I'm hoping that I will be in the spirit to be active on the forums again.
> Peace be with you all,
> John


Good to hear from you again, what happened to the Shotokan thing?


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 15, 2007)

welcome back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome back! Good to see you around again.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome back and happy Wushuing!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 18, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> Good to hear from you again, what happened to the Shotokan thing?


 
Eh. Wasn't doin' it for me. I'm looking for something a little more dynamic (hence the Wushu). Problem is the school my son and I took our trial classes at turned out to be SUPER expensive. There's another Wushu school in town that I've heard good things about. Goin' to  check that one out next.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome back. Martial Talk continues to be the friendliest forum on the web  As I said, I'm going to try to stay active on the forums in the midst of my hectic life.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad to see you back, J!  Best wishes to you for the wushu classes!


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome back JB!  Hope you are doing OK.  Good to see ya back in the neighborhood.  :wavey"


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello John, welcome back to MT and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome back JB! Hope you are doing OK. Good to see ya back in the neighborhood. :wavey"


 
Thank you, it's good to be back. As for how I'm doing, I'm takin' it one day at a time, just like I should


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome BACK to Martial Talk!*


----------

